# Tivo Desktop for the UK



## Harpendenpeople (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi. We've been using Tivo for years and the family still love it (because so easy to use mostly). One thing we'd really like to do though is use a PC or two to copy programmes, etc. Our Thomson box is already networked and we're using TYTools etc (which works but is clunky...)

W'd like to try Tivo Desktop. Does anyone know if I can install Tivo Desktop on a UK version of Tivo...?

Thanks.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

TiVo desktop won't, IIRC, work for the Uk. I think it is for Series 2's & is tied up with 'TiVo To Go' but I'm sure someone will confirm or deny this. As far as your post goes we aren't allowed to talk about extraction issues on the UK thread which this covers. 

I say aren't but I'm not sure if that is still strictly true. The no extraction rule was put in place by the Community owner, David Bott, apparently under an agreement with TiVo (again, I'm sure someone who has been about longer will give the correct story). But he has now sold out. Does that agreement still stand? I have asked the now owners & had no reply so I must assume they are not bothered either way. If it does still stand it's kind of silly to be voluntarily banning ourselves from talking about a subject when it's patently obvious that many, many of us wish to talk about it & TiVo Inc don't really care about the UK either way. It's what.....7 or 8 years now since launch & we still don't have even an idea about the future. In fact it would benefit the new owners because we wouldn't have to go to the other place to talk about extraction meaning more traffic for Capable Networks.

Back to your original post, You say tytools are clunky. Do you mean the number of processes or the time it takes? I have been meaning to look at eTiVo & to properly learn how to use MFS_FTP when I get the time. Maybe you should have a look at those.

MODS - Obviously feel free to censor this if you need to but I would like some direction on what the new owners are happy for us to talk about. Thanks.

Martin


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

If you are an Apple Mac computer user, you might want to consider TiVoTool (see www.tivotool.com) which is very easy to use. I think you may find that it does some of the things that you want to do.


----------



## Harpendenpeople (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks. 

That's a bit sad about Tivo desktop working with US software versions only. I'd hope there might be a way round that. 

In answer to martin's question about TyTools being clunky, what we'd been hoping to do with the Desktop was view a recorded programme on a networked PC, which is what it looked like the (US)Desktop software would allow you to do. The TyTools option takes quite a long time and is a bit laborious. We don't have any Macs in the house so I guess the TivoTool option is out. 

Well, we've been Tivo fans for years but maybe its time to look at Media Center... or Sky (though I have to say the comments I've seen suggest Sky+ is just a disappointment waiting to happen. Its a shame Tivo didn't take off in the UK as some of us had hoped.

Iain


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

There are a variety of ways that you can look at to achieve what you want but (based on the current rules) we can't discuss them here.
I can only suggest you google database deal tivo and begin to hunt through the dark side forum 
Be warned it looks less friendly than here but I haven't been scorched too much for asking dumb questions there.


----------



## misterbleepy (Mar 11, 2002)

Harpendenpeople said:


> We don't have any Macs in the house so I guess the TivoTool option is out.


you could probably buy a Mac for less than the cost of Sky+ for a year - just a thought...


----------

